# a3 convertibale?



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

do they exist!?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: a3 convertibale? (The Maytag Man)*

No, they dont exist. Audi already has two convertibles in their lineup, the TT and A4.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: a3 convertibale? (The Maytag Man)*

You can wait for next rectractable hardtop Jetta convertible since it uses the same platform as A3.


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: a3 convertibale? (A4Jetta)*

NOt interested in a convertible, I had someone telling me thought that there was an a3 convertibale and i was so sure they were wrong.


----------

